

Augmented Traffic Control: A tool to simulate network conditions - lobo_tuerto
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1561127100804165/augmented-traffic-control-a-tool-to-simulate-network-conditions/

======
lttlrck
It's a relatively simple wrapper for tc. I think the article could have been a
little forthcoming about that.

